# Green Terror



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

So I am new at keeping a log online about my tanks I am a bit old school for a young buck (I like pad and paper). 

This log will primarily focus on my green terrors. 

Anyways here is the scoop I recently was given 2 green terrors, having no tank at the time I added them to my Bolivian Ram tank because the water these fish came from was closest to that. 

I know some ppl like the drip method but again old school I float the bag with lights off just after I fed the tank. 

Now they are being kept temporarily in my 55g semi planted tank with 6 Bolivian rams, 2 clown loaches (juveniles aprox 2 inches) and one BGK about 4-5 inches. 

The tank currently (tested on 6-30-12 at 9ish pm) KH-45mg/l GH-100mg/l PH-7.7 PPM- 150 NH3/NH4-0 NO2-0 NO3-5. 

Lighting is 40wtt for 7 hours a day 

filtration is an UG filter, an aqueon 55 and 30 HOB filters. The 30 will be removed and used on the 20g long tank that the GT's will be housed in permanently. 

The water I use for water changes is R/O water treated with KH and a GH Buffer my R/O unit broke 2 months ago and I was forced to do a tap water R/O water split and this is why the numbers are higher than normal for a Ram tank.

this is the end of this post I will update tank numbers and add photos tonight of tomorrow.

Thanx for reading this any suggestion I am very open to.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would find a much larger permanent tank for the terrors...they will easiy reach 10 inches...a 20 long is way too small...a 55 would be far better....along with a much larger filter...i would use an aquaclear 110 for the 55..even with UG filters.(which i love)...


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i would find a much larger permanent tank for the terrors...they will easiy reach 10 inches...a 20 long is way too small...a 55 would be far better....along with a much larger filter...i would use an aquaclear 110 for the 55..even with UG filters.(which i love)...


the are currently in a 55 and as you propose I am most likely going to re-home a few of the other occupants. I also have experience with the aquaclear and I have to say I have been really impressed with the aqueon ever since I made a switch when my canister broke down. anyways thanks for the advice and I am always looking for more.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I would love to see pics of your GT's! Those are by far my favorite south american cichlid! I'm waiting to set my new 55 up for a pair of them, straight from central america


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

I need to find out what size I need to make my pics to fit them on this forum currently the are aprox 5x5 with 72 pix per inch and they come in at like 10-15 MB so any advice for getting my pics sized correctly would be great. 

as for now I have removed my breeding pair of Bolivian Rams and put them in the 20g long I am going to leave the GTs in the 55 and adapt tank occupants as necessary.

The tank reads exactly as before so I'm not going to bother typing it out again for the same info.

The behavior of the GTs had definitely been identified as mating behavior, the female looks as if she has even picked her spot now I am just watching and waiting because they may be to young for them to do much more then pretend they are adults but I could be wrong. I have been surprised before thinking certain fish weren't ready yet and they make a fool out of me by doing there business anyways 

anyways that is the lame update for now again any advice on what size to make my pics so I can post them would be great


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

hope this works here are some pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Your pH is too high for the clown loaches and I would get your ammonia down as well. Clown loaches like soft water. The ammonia is toxic to them as with other fish. Keep your nitrate down, it is good right now, but do keep it down. Clown loaches will get big. Mine are as follows: Baby Girl is 7 inches, Flash is 5 1/2 inches, and Junior is 4 inches. I plan to upgrade to a 250 gallon tank for them.

Right now I am having tank water issues.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

the ammonia is at 0 so not certain what you mean by lowering it as for the PH trust me it was only recently like in the last 4-5 months that I have been preparing water in a res for the fish so what I am saying is 7.4 probly seems perfect for them. Your loaches sound lovely and I wish I could plan to keep my loaches forever. They were an amateur purchase and they have had to suffer ever since but after the mistakes I made as I learned they have seen the bad side of the worst anyways after I learned that they can get good sized I had already planed to re-home them when they are sufficient size but I have had them over a year and they are still 2 1/2 inches lol anyways thanks for the advice always looking for more


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

What is the 150?

I could probably take your loaches, by the time they get too big for your tank. They grow slow so you have a few years before you have to rehome them. I will possibly have a 250 gallon tank by then.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe you are referring to my PPM-150? 

The 150ppm is my parts per million it tells my how much total is in the water so at 150 I have 150 parts per million parts. This 150 is a calculated balance of my GH and KH buffers that set the water to what my needs for the fish are. 

The reason my tank stats are not perfect at current is because I had to resort to tap water from my home which is bad well water causing my readings to go way up. 

Also I made a sad discovery this week that my PH pen is broken so I now have to rely on my chem test which are not as accurate but do just fine. 

This explains to me why my PH was reading 7.7 on the pen but 7.4 with the chem test. after running the same PH test with the pen and the chems then taking some samples to my LFS for verification it was determined my PH pen was faulty.

so good news the tank is actually at a PH of 7.4 from which my understanding is this is perfect for the terrors


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Now I understand. Thank you for explaining that.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

not a problem I was confused at first when I started the whole r/o water bit.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

ok so I did a 40% water change today to bring those numbers down a bit more I will have final tank stats after everything settles out. 

otherwise all looks good and I am considering purchasing another female because although I am 98% sure I have a female and a male these last few days have had me wondering. 

And I also re-homed my bolivian rams to the 20 gallon long tank I had they are very happy there without the terrors chasing them around.

more pics soon


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

decided against another female

changed 20% of the water currently reads

KH-40
GH-90
PH-7.3
ppm-? I duno where I put my tds pen lol

all is good and I am planning to reclaim my 30 gallon back it is currently being used to prepare water for the 2 55g. anyone got a good inexpensive suggestion?


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

some new pics


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

ok so the GT's are starting to put on some size and the male is really starting to show his colors off for the female, they are still to young to have true mating urges butit is always encouraging when I see them practicing. if I can get a pic of it I will but they usually flirt when the lights are off late at night


----------

